# how to set drag on star drag conventional reel



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, all,

Can anyone show me the proper way to set the drag on a star drag conventional reel ?

My question is :

Do I need to switch to free spool position and loosen up the drag adjustment wheel before I adjust the tension break adjustment knob ?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Regards,


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

The drag has nothing to do with the spool tension knob. Be careful, some reels don't do well with tension on the spool.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

a star drag reel works different than a lever drag,you can play with the drag while in gear all you want.it is for this reason that star drags are very popular with sharkers.as for setting it ,just get a spring force scale and attach it to something immobile and attach yer line to the other side,sometimes it's usefull to have a buddy also,put the rod in the fighting position or harness and start reeling up to the desired tension.some guys like to mark this setting ,other guys will pull on the line at the reel to feel the pressure and then just reset it by hand


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

I got it !! Thanks !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

nicefishman said:


> I got it !! Thanks !


Just make sure to release the drag (remove the tension on the drag washers) when fishing is over...

Sandcrab


----------

